
Streaming with RaftLib - invalidpath
https://medium.com/@JonathanBeard/streaming-with-raftlib-alpha-d33684ea7d68#.564tjt96s
======
cracker_j
holy crap, thats a lot of code. is this guy just memcpy'ing data around
though?

~~~
jcbeard
Nope, not a lot of memcpy....mostly zero copy, in-place allocation, etc.. It's
now a pet project so the code base is steadily expanding, it's actually a bit
in flux (code, not the API) since I'm porting to Windows as well, so please
excuse the mess. Feel free to use it, seems most of the users interested so
far want it for search, or OpenCV. I'm kindof shocked there are as many people
using it as there are since I've yet to add back in the multi-node support
(I'm building in container support for remote node exec, and re-writing
undergrad produced research code).

------
CaptainKrunch
Seems interesting

~~~
jcbeard
Thnx, what part?

